# What is going on at GW???



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

When Chaos Marines came out last year I was repulsed by much of their new models, Heldrakes, cqc Obliterators, etc. "Surely" I thought - "surely, it can't get worse?" Since then, almost every new release has been a kidney punch of horrible toy-looking models.

And now, Imperial Guard, has just smashed home an incredible achievement of looking like it doesn't even belong in this game system anymore.

This: 










Is freaking retarded. This is a toy. IT EVEN LOOKS TO BE OUT OF SCALE WITH EVERYTHING ELSE!!

Have they completely cut down on all talent?

But that's not the worst. Nooooo....










What. The. Shit.

If someone plonked down this loathsome horror on my table I would vomit.

I may be late to the "party" (wake?) but I saw these 20 minutes ago and still have a look of disgust on my face. Games Workshop is dying. :cray: They are cutting corners where they shouldn't, and have yet to kill off the one thing they need to (brick+mortar stores)

I honestly think this is it for me. Going to ask my IG club regular what he thinks of the new models. If I get even a hint he might be thinking of using these horrible pieces of shit I'll probably have to be proactive and cut my losses.


----------



## ThePorcupine (Jul 21, 2012)

The tracks on the taurox are understandable, but the deathstrike?.. Really? What's wrong with the deathstrike? You ever seen some of the ballistic missile launchers out there? The deathstrike isn't even really unrealistic.
















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-i2188a8F8Xo/T87lkI35rsI/AAAAAAAAAAY/f1zvH98NKZw/s1600/m1.jpg


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one. The models have been looking great, but that's all a matter of opinion I guess. As for the models design, they seem pretty closely related to modern day vehicles, just with a futuristic "twist".

MRAP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Late to the party is an understatement the deathstrike has been out years, maybe its time to hang up the party pants.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, the Taurox is smaller than it looks, and scales nicely.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I agree about the taurox, I personally think it is donkey vomit, but the death strike just looks like 1970s soviet era wargear which is pretty spot on for imperial guard, and G.W are more hit than miss lately, the knight models are beautiful, the scions are great, and you don't "HAVE" to get them!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the deathstrike came out with their last codex. Shows how much attention you were paying. 

Yeah, the taurox is shit, but they can't get it right every time. I will agree with you about the CSMs though. The old raptors were brilliant, but the new ones are awful.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The Taurox is quite funny looking, same as the SM centurions, but they are both gorgeous kits with great detail. I haven't personally liked all their kits recently, but they are all really good in terms of quality.

If the models are forcing you to these levels of hyperbole maybe it is time to get out.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree that taurox is horrible. It doesn't help that in the picture you posted it has an ugly colour scheme befitting its ugly design

I don't mind the deathstrike though. You see that sort of thing when the North Korean army parades


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

This Deathstrike thing has been here since last codex? As a GW plastic kit? Not Forge World?

Because I don't stay up to date on FW as all they ever do is circlejerk the Imperium and Chaos players and produce a single plop of manure for Xenos once in a blue moon. (And their Tau crisis suits are offensively bad)

But if that Deathstrike abomination was actually a plastic kit from GW all along, then I guess I can relax as I haven't seen it here yet.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> This Deathstrike thing has been here since last codex? As a GW plastic kit? Not Forge World?
> 
> Because I don't stay up to date on FW as all they ever do is circlejerk the Imperium and Chaos players and produce a single plop of manure for Xenos once in a blue moon. (And their Tau crisis suits are offensively bad)
> 
> But if that Deathstrike abomination was actually a plastic kit from GW all along, then I guess I can relax as I haven't seen it here yet.


It's a plastic kit, comes in the Manticore/Deathstrike plastic kit from GW.

Forge World are now doing Horus Heresy, so you'd *expect* them to be boosting Marines and Chaos. Outside of that, Orks are one of their best ranges, and the Tau and Necron stuff is all either aesthetically nice (subjectively), interesting in game, or both. The good FW army lists are pretty much xenos-only - there are no good Chaos lists, the few Imperial ones are mostly awful, but Corsairs, Dred Mob, and Dark Harvest are all solid options.

Most of the *good* stuff from Forge World is xenos, I'd estimate.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with you on the Taurox but i like nearly all the kits GW has produced in the last few years, i am especially a big fan of the last releases for Chaos Marines.

I agree with some others, that if the sight of other people using the miniatures they enjoy the look of so offends you, to those extreme levels, then yes, it may be time to find another hobby that does not cause you so much concern.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Man I hate those models. I get they were going for the sci-fi twist on an actually vehicle, but the taurox is just plain ugly. 

I don't hate the death strike model, but the fluff always struck me as incredibly dumb. They make them out to be these precious, difficult to acquire, expensive, commodities that are only ever used in extreme circumstances and yet, an imperial cruiser can launch a torpedo that will make that thing look like an impotent firecracker. My cruisers launch torpedoes like it 31,999, no petition necessary.

Also, why does an intercontinental ballistic missile launcher need to be present on the battlefield? Surely it could just be launched from far, far away, rather than risking it in a skirmish battle.

That's my rant for the week.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, MetalHandkerchief said something was bad on the internet! Extreme reaction! That's taking the hobby to the level of _obsession_, wow. He must be offended to an extreme level to complain on the internet!

Oh.

Wait.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Games Workshop is dying. :cray: ....I honestly think this is it for me.


Games workshop isn't dying. Look at the profits: Down from last year, but still making tens of millions. And now look at the amount of choice there is in the game: How many factions, supplements and formations do we have now? I have lost count. Some people cite that as a bad thing, and I have no idea why, as it's what almost everyone always wanted in all honesty ("Give us more factions! ... Oh, well we have too many factions now!" You can't win when you are GW...)...

As for the models. There is nothing wrong with the Deathstrike. Taurox is nice apart from the tracks IMO, but you could always replace them with tyres with a little effort if you don't like it...And that should apply to any model you don't like to be honest. 

More internet nerdrage..Yawn.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Honestly the taurox isn't to much of a stretch. They have been producing real life track systems like that for ATV's for years.










Since the IG are basically WW1/WW2 soldiers It's not a stretch to think they would have armored cars with a track system.

I imagine if you dig deep enough you'll probably find a concept drawing someone did to build a real one back in '16


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

OMG! winge winge winge winge fucking moan! you dont get models complain..dont have rules complain..get model complain..get new rules complain...whats wrong with people....

you would all complain if your ass was on fire...and then complain if somebody pissed on ya to put it out.

the models are fine..they are obviaously using more cad type construction..which i feel is great we will lickly to see more models with more detail..maybe more moving parts....

as as for the comment "it looks like a toy" it is a toy you idiot!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

^^^ nailed it!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I think that tarous looks stupid
I've been out in Nepal for 3 weeks, and when I came back and opened then window and first saw the picture, I honestly thought it was a kids toy conversion to a chimera or something. I had to look quite close at the detail to believe it was an actual gw model...
As for the whinging.... It's not it's new! Hate! Hate! Hate! 
It looks stupid, ugly and wrong. No one complained about the knights when they came out- you know why? Because they looked right, fitted the setting and gave a few hard ones...
And for the cad designs... It's a nice thought, but do we really want moving parts? I don't care for them... I want poseability and maybe the odd moving part (Valkyrie doors work well, you can maybe represent it's empty or full with them open or closed) but when they start having deliberately movable turrets, and turning tracks so you can trundle your tanks along going 'pew pew' they are a different kind of toy. You need moving parts for 5 year olds, not adults who will build and paint it to their own standard and then plonk it on a table in front to represent a tank trundling across the field. We don't buy toys in the conventional sense... We buy models, quality models...
Therefore if we have to put up with things that look like a 5 year olds action man wagon, I don't want moving parts, their cool, but are lost on this audience some what. Perhaps have more removable parts- to reveal interior detail? Like I think most titans have. I know you can build them in yourself, but that takes time.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GW has had moving turrets on the tanks for years. We'll never see moving tracks on them though.

And the Taurox is pretty much a MRAP with tracks. Is it a bit silly? Sure. But when you really sit down and think about 40k the whole darn setting is silly. If we get too hung up on one thing being silly we're then ignoring all the other silly things we do like and are giving a free pass too (like MH showed when he found out the Deathstrike was an older kit, it suddenly became okay).

And just to illustrate how silly things are: the flechettes in the Shardstorm Mortar rounds the Wyvern fires are shaped like Aquilas. Commisars were originally written into the fluff as the Imperium's way to fix lagging Guard morale. And Space Marines used to have a super-powerful Ultramarine Psyker who was half Eldar.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guard vehicles have always had the ww1/2 and soviet era style to them and with the taurox they have moved away from that, maybe that is the source of a lot of nerd rage, personally I hate it and would not use it, I think it looks more orky than imperial, am I going to quit the hobby over it hell no, that would be too irish, even for me. For vehicles I do not like but want in my list, I just think it is time to kitbash and convert. I collect marines and do not like the storm talon at all, but have seen some great speeder into talon conversions!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> I think it looks more orky than imperial


Seeing as most of what Orks have is looted it makes sense that it'd come from _somewhere_.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

This is a real 1960s vehicle. Seems familiar, no? Perhaps the Taurox is just ugly, not ludicrous and ugly P


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Creon said:


> This is a real 1960s vehicle. Seems familiar, no? Perhaps the Taurox is just ugly, not ludicrous and ugly P


I knew that it existed somewhere.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not a fan on the taurox either but give it time and we should see some badass conversions! I hope?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, give me one and I'll give it a beating with a hammer. Then my meks can have their fun!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Zion said:


> If we get too hung up on one thing being silly we're then ignoring all the other silly things we do like and are giving a free pass too (like MH showed when he found out the Deathstrike was an older kit, it suddenly became okay).


Never said it was OK, I acknowledged it hadn't affected me because the local IG player never bought one as he too hates it. Thus, _my situation regarding it_ is okay. I won't have to play against it.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Perfect example of one negative outshining 100 positives. What about all the awesome looking models they have produced? Or I guess only the ones deemed ugly are worth discussing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well it's official: I now need 3 Deathstrikes just to annoy people. 

Plus there is a Deathstrike Apoc formation. 

Seriously though, the Deathstrike doesn't annoy me and the kit also makes the Manticore!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Zion said:


> Well it's official: I now need 3 Deathstrikes just to annoy people.
> 
> Plus there is a Deathstrike Apoc formation.
> 
> Seriously though, the Deathstrike doesn't annoy me and the kit also makes the Manticore!


TBH there's more What were they thinking things in RL, 99% of the things GW makes they copied from a real concept drawing someone did. The game toy soldiers has plenty of examples of things that were going to be built.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Victoria Miniatures is already working on some conversion parts for the Taurox. What I've seen so far looks pretty good. 
http://victoriaminiatures.info/category/news/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Both Kits are great kits, thats my opinion, Metal is entitled to his opinion, but he has a history of negative rants about GW, if memory serves he was rage quitting a few months ago over the writer of the nid codex, and then he was quitting before that because GW didnt put a viable tau stealth army in the codex or some other nonsense, hes just living up to his rantyranter name tag.

The Taurox is different looking, and some people dont like different, but i wouldnt write it off until you have one in the flesh in your hand, it will grow on you. As for the deathstrike/manticore kit its yet another excellent use of the Chimera chassis, the model looks exactly as it should.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> The Taurox is different looking, and some people dont like different, but i wouldnt write it off until you have one in the flesh in your hand, it will grow on you.


my first thought was it looks god-awful,
my second, third and fourth were similar,
painted up differently without the tempestor lion slabs and the turrets it looks infinitely better


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> my first thought was it looks god-awful,
> my second, third and fourth were similar,
> painted up differently without the tempestor lion slabs and the turrets it looks infinitely better


I find with the turret on top instead of it on the sides for the Autocannon looks a lot better.

And yes, it is actually fairly small, but so are ALL of GW's vehicles.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally think GW have done a great job with most of their releases this edition, and I am looking forward with what they come up with for the green skins.

As for the taurox, it does look a little odd in the pictures. The tracks just make it look unbalanced, but isn't this supposed to be a off road tracked vehicle so high clearance is required.Unless I do an elite Guard army I won't be collecting any AM any time soon.

If your opponent fields one and you don't like how it looks, just blow it up, problem solved


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> The Taurox is different looking, and some people dont like different


The only real issue I have with the Taurox is that it IS different looking from most of the rest of the AM aesthetic. Other than that it is a fine looking model and like other "new" additions to the lore, give it a year and most people won't care about the look and will find it a natural fit into the AM.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> If your opponent fields one and you don't like how it looks, just blow it up, problem solved


Seems like a reasonable plan to me :laugh:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Can I use a real fucking m-80 on it?

I was browsing another forum and I saw a conversion that someone done to put tires on it and it looked fucking awesome.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> he has a history of negative rants about GW, if memory serves he was rage quitting a few months ago over the writer of the nid codex, and then he was quitting before that because GW didnt put a viable tau stealth army in the codex or some other nonsense, hes just living up to his rantyranter name tag.


Yep. I rant a lot, but I follow through. Since then, I have sold all my Tau bar my stealth suits and some Kroot - writing my own fandex for Stealth Cadre, to playtest/ use with permission at my club. My 5K+ points of Nids went the way of the eBay.

Thing is, I thought I was safe from getting pissed off by GW bullshit now that we halted the ruleset to a mix of 5th and 6th edition locally. With no future editions or codices mattering to us anymore, except from adding new units as they pop up, I thought there was literally no way GW could smack their depression erection around again.

Then they fired all sculpters and gave the job to a damn algorithm. _They are trying oh so very hard._


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

No MH, real people still design these things. Even if YOU don't like them doesn't make the product bad it just makes it not to your personal tastes and preferences.

For every person online complaining about how a model looks there at at least 5 people who like the same model.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> No MH, real people still design these things. Even if YOU don't like them doesn't make the product bad it just makes it not to your personal tastes and preferences.
> 
> For every person online complaining about how a model looks there at at least 5 people who like the same model.


I might agree with this.

(Cookie for anybody that gets the reference)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

When I first saw the taurox I thought it was an ork vehicle so I was surprised that it was an IG vehicle. I think most people do not like the front tracks on it. I think if they had done it as a half track or all wheels it would have been better received. I think it would have been cool if they had released the taurox as an assualt vehicle for a squad of adeptus arbites that could be taken with regular IG armies.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yep. I rant a lot, but I follow through. Since then, I have sold all my Tau bar my stealth suits and some Kroot - writing my own fandex for Stealth Cadre, to playtest/ use with permission at my club. My 5K+ points of Nids went the way of the eBay.
> 
> Thing is, I thought I was safe from getting pissed off by GW bullshit now that we halted the ruleset to a mix of 5th and 6th edition locally. With no future editions or codices mattering to us anymore, except from adding new units as they pop up, I thought there was literally no way GW could smack their depression erection around again.
> 
> Then they fired all sculpters and gave the job to a damn algorithm. _They are trying oh so very hard._


so what..just because you "follow through" on your rants you want a medal?? who cares? if you dont like it dont buy it..there really is no need for the rant..it just makes YOU look stupid...oh i dont like it so ill sell ALL my toys...could you get more childish....?

the fact is as people have stated for every 1 that doesn't like it 5 more will..and for every idiot that throws a tantrum and sells there gear..5 more will start...and more likely in the future new rule or models will come out and you will re buy everything that you sold....so who is the bigger fool?

as for the model itself...are we builders or modelers? im sure with the sheer mass of talent out there somebody will already have converted it into something spectacular.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yep. I rant a lot, but I follow through. Since then, I have sold all my Tau bar my stealth suits and some Kroot - writing my own fandex for Stealth Cadre, to playtest/ use with permission at my club. My 5K+ points of Nids went the way of the eBay.
> 
> Thing is, I thought I was safe from getting pissed off by GW bullshit now that we halted the ruleset to a mix of 5th and 6th edition locally. With no future editions or codices mattering to us anymore, except from adding new units as they pop up, I thought there was literally no way GW could smack their depression erection around again.
> 
> Then they fired all sculpters and gave the job to a damn algorithm. _They are trying oh so very hard._


Would you like some cream for that butthurt? All GW is doing is making miniatures of real vehicles that existed or were going to exist. That skaven doomwheel? yeah that existed, It's called the monowheel. Hell They were going to built it as a tank. As I pointed out the track system exists and works very well for quads and as creon pointed out the soviets had one that is pretty much the exact same thing. To sum it up I personally think that people like you are reason why the sisters have not been updated in forever. Kindly leave this hobby and never return.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Kindly leave this hobby and never return.


well said...if you were truly passionate about this hobby you would winge...but continue...that fact that you showed your reaction...just shows no passion..


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I might agree with this.


I AM that reference. 


I don't see a problem with the way gw models are going. There are good, there are bad, but on the whole I don't see too many being really out of place. 

Ultimately, if I don't like a model, I either don't use it or modify it to look more my preference.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I AM that reference.
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with the way gw models are going. There are good, there are bad, but on the whole I don't see too many being really out of place.
> ...


High five or manly fist bump?

I'm in the same boat too. There aren't a lot of things GW makes that I don't like (the Diagolus with the screaming Velma face being the only one off the top of my head, but in her defense she's an older model when GW was less good at sculpting female faces) and their quality has improved immensely over the years in terms of easy of assembly and detail. 

Getting too caught up on the little things you don't like and not instead looking for how to make them things you do like or kitbash your way to victory just seems silly. And while the setting is silly at times, and the writing has no sense of scale the fact is that in the end, even if you think something looks odd, it still makes at least some sense in the setting. 

So the Taurox looks a bit off? Sure, but so do real world vehicles that inspired it! 

"Reality is unrealistic" is a trope I love referencing because it's true. These fictional things are based on things that just don't seem like they make sense or can be real, but they are.

For example, take the Gustav Cannon: http://gizmodo.com/5821389/the-largest-gun-ever-built

THAT is basically a real-world D-Weapon right there.

Completely insane, a bit silly when you think about it and a little awesome? Yes to all the above. And it REALLY existed. 

Stuff like that is what inspires GW's creative team and and results in models that people in the community look at as only models and don't look past that initial thought. They don't look at how that thing actually fits into the setting, or what inspired it. They just see a model they don't like (and is often "new", at least newer than whenever they started the game) and they hate it, mostly because it's new, and different and isn't "there" 40k. But it's still SOMEBODY'S 40k and that model will be the thing that brings in other players into an army (heck the Exorcist tank ALONE sold me on Sisters) or even the game.

So if you don't like something, fine. But to insult the time, energy and effort that goes into trying to create something new and interesting and making it logically work for the setting by claiming things like they devs who made it apparently no better than some algorithm somewhere is too much. Real time, sweat and effort goes into every single model GW sells, even the ones you don't like and even if you can't like the models at least respect the fact that someone worked hard on it and it's just not what tickles _your_ fancy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I defy anyone not to like the taurox when you have it in hand, its a great kit, jammed full of detail, actual thought into real world function(lacking in almost every other vehicle in 40k), its only real fault is its size,20- 30% larger would have been better or maybe slightly longer. Its selling very well as bits too. I agree that it doesnt look like a typical guard vehicle, but is that a bad thing? the guard are supposed to be made up of millions of different worlds so variety should be included in the hardware they use.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I agree that it doesnt look like a typical guard vehicle, but is that a bad thing? the guard are supposed to be made up of millions of different worlds so variety should be included in the hardware they use.


This is a perfect point right here.

Do I like the Taurox? No. Do I think it should be given a chance? Yes.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Im sure i will end up liking the Taurox to in a few months, similar to the Centurions, which on release i was mocking them with all the "cool" hipster nerd phrases but now i really like them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I don;t like the taurox thing much but then that's mainly down to the tracks....even if the front tracks were replaced with wheels it'd look ok i reckon. Hmm halftrack conversion could be a good way to go if i ever decide my desert guard need one.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

My first thought when I saw the Taurox: Man I want to loot one of those.

And anyone who sells their Army because their Codex is "bad" is a dumbass. Look at what happened to the Necrons and Tau. Both had their time when they where thought of as bad. But those who waited got rewarded, with awesome powerful Codices.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Da Joka said:


> And anyone who sells their Army because their Codex is "bad" is a dumbass. Look at what happened to the Necrons and Tau. Both had their time when they where thought of as bad. But those who waited got rewarded, with awesome powerful Codices.


The good stuff being Missilesides and Riptides, neither of which were in the old Codex...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Wave Serpents and Suriken Weapons getting Rending worked out for the Eldar though.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's still OK to sell your army because the whole fucking company is bad though right?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> It's still OK to sell your army because the whole fucking company is bad though right?


Only if you ramp up the price and sell it to kids.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Rather than sell my army, I just have friends and play 40k how we want to. If GW are going to claim they're a miniatures company, we treat them like a miniatures company, and only buy miniatures. I'm happy with 5th, thanks, maybe make a couple of changes to improve it (Hull Points being the main one).


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> The good stuff being Missilesides and Riptides, neither of which were in the old Codex...


I don't think you read the same Codex as I did...

Ethereals are much better
Pathfinders are Cheaper as they don't need a Devilfish
Speaking of.... Marker Lights.
Supporting Fire is silly good
All suits come with Multi-trackers and Black Sun Filters
Crisis Suits can take two of the Same Weapons
The Signature Systems are amazing
Support Commanders or "Batman" if you will
Skyrays got a lot better....

All of this should be thought of as "Good Stuff" and it requires no new models, if you already had sizable Tau army.

Someday Nids will have an awesome Codex again, and then all the people who Raged Quit them will be said that they have to re-buy their armies again, because even if the old models aren't what are super good, they usually make up the Core of the army,


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Da Joka said:


> I don't think you read the same Codex as I did...
> 
> Ethereals are much better
> Pathfinders are Cheaper as they don't need a Devilfish
> ...


All of that stuff is good. I wouldn't say it's the greatest stuff evar, but it's good.


----------

